# Show Black Lives Matter



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Here is what taking a knee is all about. .77 out of 1,000,000.00


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We all know this isn't really about racism or white cops shooting blacks.

If it was it would be the same as saying I hate roses so because of that I am not going to buy lettuce.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


Except white cops only shoot black people at a rate of less then 1 per 1 million or about 250-275 cases
a year. Meanwhile African Americans' shoot other African Americans about 50x as often. Over 10,000
cases a year; this includes suicide from what I understand. That is because its considered a homicide.

Over 275 they protest
Over 10,000 they don't

Make sense to you? Not to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


 Considering there has been no institutionalized racism for years, more whites are shot by blacks, and the biggest enemy of the black community seems to be the black community, it is clear that the "cause" is a fabricated one. Considering the BLM movement has aligned with AntiFa, I think it is reasonable to suggest there is an agenda that is not just to raise awareness for perceived injustice.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

While the total (raw) number of whites killed by police is higher than blacks killed by police when you look at it as a percentage - percentage wise more blacks are killed by police than whites.

The talk about number of blacks killing blacks and whites killing whites has nothing to do with the issue and is a form of deflection. Most people, regardless of skin color , are killed by a family member or close associate.

The protest movement has availed point with over 900 citizens being killed in most years by police yet police are seldom charged even when the deceased is shot in the back, has no weapon and the police is shown on tape planting a weapon. This does not happen often but when it does Everyone , regardless of your skin color , should be upset.

Do Police Kill More White People Than Black People?

More whites killed by police, but blacks 2.5 times more likely to be killed - Chicago Tribune

Police Kill Too Many Innocent People?White and Black | Time.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Blacks can not do anything unless they can claim racism. At least, most of them. Then once they claim racism they are no longer required to do anything.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Over 900 people a year killed by police. Yet most are not black. You failed
to mention that part. You suggest we should have outrage at a murder but
most are self defense. Most are not nearly how you described them. It seems
as though you have bought the media narrative? Why have you when the 
statistics show the opposite. Certianly when an innocent person is murdered
by a wayward police officer we should have outrage. Of course. But do we
protest our whole country, our flag, our national anthem and our entire 
justice system over it? Seriously I hope you can see the error in that way.
I don't blame all African American's because they kill each other at 50x the
rate of white people killing them. I'm not about to start protesting their 
horrible treatment of each other. Maybe I should. Then I could earn the 
racist label they want to impeach me with anyway.

African's American's should be protesting their crimes against each other
and leave my country alone.



RJAMES said:


> While the total (raw) number of whites killed by police is higher than blacks killed by police when you look at it as a percentage - percentage wise more blacks are killed by police than whites.
> 
> The talk about number of blacks killing blacks and whites killing whites has nothing to do with the issue and is a form of deflection. Most people, regardless of skin color , are killed by a family member or close associate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> While the total (raw) number of whites killed by police is higher than blacks killed by police when you look at it as a percentage - percentage wise more blacks are killed by police than whites.
> 
> The talk about number of blacks killing blacks and whites killing whites has nothing to do with the issue and is a form of deflection. Most people, regardless of skin color , are killed by a family member or close associate.
> 
> ...


I notice that you didn't mention that 14% of the overall population is responsible for a tad over half of the homicides and mostly against themselves. Since 2014, the number of annual deaths have risen, as the proactive policing efforts have declined due to cops refusal to get caught up in the crap that occurs when the non-law abiding person causes a shooting situation.

As I said, the black community's biggest enemy is within itself. What needs to happen is for that community to have an honest discussion about itself without trying to blame their ills on others.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


Don't you ever get tired of the Kool-Aid?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


Several others skipped around it.

I won't.

That statement above is simply bullshit, . . . written by someone who knows lots of rhetoric, . . . and ignores the facts.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> What needs to happen is for that community to have an honest discussion about itself without trying to blame their ills on ******.


fify....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> While the total (raw) number of whites killed by police is higher than blacks killed by police when you look at it as a percentage - percentage wise more blacks are killed by police than whites.
> 
> The talk about number of blacks killing blacks and whites killing whites has nothing to do with the issue and is a form of deflection. Most people, regardless of skin color , are killed by a family member or close associate.
> 
> ...





Denton said:


> I notice that you didn't mention that 14% of the overall population is responsible for a tad over half of the homicides and mostly against themselves. Since 2014, the number of annual deaths have risen, as the proactive policing efforts have declined due to cops refusal to get caught up in the crap that occurs when the non-law abiding person causes a shooting situation.
> 
> As I said, the black community's biggest enemy is within itself. What needs to happen is for that community to have an honest discussion about itself without trying to blame their ills on others.


What is wrong with you James? You want to call common sense and logic intended deflection? Yet you claim the minute number of blacks killed by cops is a sufficient basis for racism accusations, the upheaval on our Nations race relations, and an assault on our Nation's values? This country has real issues and not perceived issues that should be the focus and worthy of the available resources to provide remedies.

Here's the real deal, the same people that enslaved the black man going back centuries, is still enslaving them today. without any doubt, it is still the black man who is his worse enemy.

While I am still trying to deal with my own "whiteness", I have long accepted others "blackness". I strongly suggest they (you) accept it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


No, its about idiots trying to be relevant without abiding by the fair play rules most of us abide by. You Sir, have breathed way too much liberal bad gas.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Over 900 people a year killed by police. Yet most are not black. You failed
> to mention that part. You suggest we should have outrage at a murder but
> most are self defense. Most are not nearly how you described them. It seems
> as though you have bought the media narrative? Why have you when the
> ...


Where to start> Reading comprehension course. 
Statistic course. 
The US belongs to all citizens not just yourself. 
You deflect ,I can speculate but do not know why you do that . You should ask yourself why you deflect .

If you do not like the facts posted from reputable news sites then you should again ask yourself why you do not like the facts.

Have you been watching right wing internet sites and fox news for a decade ? If so that would answer a lot of questions.

I do not have time and am not in the mood to debate with folks that cannot take the time to educate themselves . If folks want to post racist crap they are free to do so but do not blow a gasket when a couple of facts get posted. I do not post for the racist homophones but there are many people that read this forum . Racism , Nazism, homophobic hate has to be countered when ever and where ever it is encountered.

If these comments do not apply to you keep on reading other post if they do think about it.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> Where to start> Reading comprehension course.
> Statistic course.
> The US belongs to all citizens not just yourself.
> You deflect ,I can speculate but do not know why you do that . You should ask yourself why you deflect .
> ...


Wow there is a cop out if I ever saw one. I provided the facts. You claimed others
that were completely misleading. I even pointed it out specifically what you mislead
us on. Then you accuse me of reading comprehension issues. Man look in the 
mirror don't waste time on my posts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Where to start> Reading comprehension course.
> Statistic course.
> The US belongs to all citizens not just yourself.
> You deflect ,I can speculate but do not know why you do that . You should ask yourself why you deflect .
> ...


I refer to it as my country, too. It is my country. Not that I own it, but it is my country. Yes, it is all our country. 
Talk about reading comprehension.
Now, what do you think the root of the problem really is? A small handful of bad shootings? Of the millions of contacts the police make with people every year, the small handful of shootings is the problem? If that be the case, all that needs to be done to allow honey, milk and unicorn piss to flow over the inner cities of America is to remove the police from the streets. Think we should do that?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..... more whites are shot by blacks, and the biggest enemy of the black community seems to be the black community, it is clear that the "cause" is a fabricated one.


Don't confuse the issue with facts. Perception and feelings are what matters here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


So do we do away with the police altogether or just make a law they cannot stop and/or arrest blacks?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Ah, headed home to the farm, and don't have to get there to smell the bullshit. Just read a liberal wanna be warrior's post.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Don't you ever get tired of the Kool-Aid?


Nawww, he just keeps adding vodka! :devil:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks. I'm a simple man, could you explain in simple terms what is institutionalized racism? I have trouble understanding what this means when the educational system has been liberal for the last 25 years at least. To me being in an institute means you're not allowed out in public. I'm really confused, so many buzz words and no finite definition of most of them. I cite my college daughter, almost without fail, whatever I say she claims I'm either a bigot or a racist. What can I say, she's my little snowflake, my only one.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks. I'm a simple man, could you explain in simple terms what is institutionalized racism? I have trouble understanding what this means when the educational system has been liberal for the last 25 years at least. To me being in an institute means you're not allowed out in public. I'm really confused, so many buzz words and no finite definition of most of them. I cite my college daughter, almost without fail, whatever I say she claims I'm either a bigot or a racist. What can I say, she's my little snowflake, my only one.


If we didn't have affirmative action I could see the claim.
If we didn't have fair housing act I could see the claim.
If we didn't give a trillion dollars in social services with a large share to minority interests I could see the claim.
If we hadn't (properly) disenfranchised racism I could see the claim - but we did.

We did all of these. I'm glad we have maligned racism. What did we get for it?

VICTIMHOOD


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone, who says one race lives matter while not willing to admit another race's life doesn't equally matter, tells me all I need to know. Ask most Black lives matter if it isn't true that ALL lives matter, most will clam up.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Just finished a row with my own child about the whole NFL crap... Some people just can't understand. Never will.

I'm leaning toward supporting abortion rights now...up to the age of 25, I should have parental right to end them... 

Jammer, RJames...How old are you?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Anyone, who says one race lives matter while not willing to admit another race's life doesn't equally matter, tells me all I need to know. Ask most Black lives matter if it isn't true that ALL lives matter, most will clam up.


Every Time You Say "All Lives Matter" You Are Being an Accidental Racist | HuffPost


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Every Time You Say "All Lives Matter" You Are Being an Accidental Racist | HuffPost


Yup only black lives matter. The rest can be tossed out with the garbage.

But you never did answer what your solution is to the police problem. How would you fix that in Seattle?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Every Time You Say "All Lives Matter" You Are Being an Accidental Racist | HuffPost


Just when I think you might have a small fragment of an iota of some semblance of intelligence....You post this dumbass link...that uses a dumbass book to try to explain some dumbass position.

Racism is an intentional act...you can't accidentally be a racist....."Oh I tripped and called him the N-word"....One can unwittingly display prejudice or even unintentionally discriminate... but to be a racist is to intentionally and knowingly dislike a race.

Further more the articles point is ridiculous.. with the logic that Black lives matter less to police....They commit crimes at a much higher rates, they kill their own at much higher rates....They suckle from society at a much higher rate and bitch about the unfairness of it all at a much higher rate....

The Term "Matter" means to be of importance; have significance: The truth is Black lives actual seem to matter less, but not because of whites or cops...but instead because of Blacks, and welfare, and and Democrats. As long as they continue to think Democrats are helping them...they will continue to "Not Matter" as a race.

Police spend more time Policing Black neighbor hoods than any others....Why...cause thats where the crimes happen the most, its where the drugs are pedaled the most.

You sir are complete moron and I feel dumber for having actually read your previous posts.... #Football_bat


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Every Time You Say "All Lives Matter" You Are Being an Accidental Racist | HuffPost


The _Huffington Post_ is about as far left as I can imagine. I wouldn't use their articles to try to prove any point.
Honestly, I don't need something written anywhere to explain what should be common sense. You said black lives matter, I whole heartily agree, say black lives matter more than mine or anyone else's? save your breath.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about institutionalized racism and white cops shooting blacks.


No, it's not.... BLM is for criminals. Their protest is a form of warfare against law and order. BLM is the biggest advocate for criminals. BLM is no different than a prison, all its occupants and residents are wrongly accused, framed or locked up because of the color of their skin.

I'm sorry, but your beloved BLM is nothing but a big lie.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, I'm going to say it... Black lives don't matter. If it did, then why are black people killing each other in an alarming rate? And when the racist white police comes around to investigate, blacks would not say anything. To them it's better to say nothing and let a murderer go free than to be called a snitch. So does black lives really matter?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Every Time You Say "All Lives Matter" You Are Being an Accidental Racist | HuffPost


Believing all lives matter is the truth, and not racism. I believe black lives mater to and point to the tremendous amount of social and financial aid bestowed upon them in this country. I only wish the nlack man would realize that black lives matter.

As to your link ..... stupid liberal logic trying to hind behind the truth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> It's about...white cops shooting blacks.


Which is statistically insignificant compared to black men aged 15-35 killing other black people. That is the real problem.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This has been going on for years, it's OK to say you're proud to be black, or any other color. Say you're proud to be white and catch flak. Do any of us have any choice in what color we are? Maybe they should sue their parents, if they know who they are!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Just when I think you might have a small fragment of an iota of some semblance of intelligence....You post this dumbass link...that uses a dumbass book to try to explain some dumbass position.
> 
> Racism is an intentional act...you can't accidentally be a racist....."Oh I tripped and called him the N-word"....One can unwittingly display prejudice or even unintentionally discriminate... but to be a racist is to intentionally and knowingly dislike a race.
> 
> ...


THIS^^^^

(Post Extraordinaire)


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I thought the “v” was silent in BLM. Am I wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Perhaps it's been because I was a mechanic and now a craftsman that I look at the object in question and make an emotionless opinion on repairs. There's a reason a valve is clattering, and a crooked knife bevel is worthless. You know the old Sicilian canard, _"If wishes were bitches the poor would be divorced."_

The fact is black lives do not matter. Your personal ethnicity does not matter in this opinion. If you're having babies you cannot feed, ripping off the government, shooting each other for creds, still whining about slavery that ended +150 years ago, and base every calamity you face as racist, then black lives do not matter, and you're a sniveling whiner.

Why should I help anyone (with a vote or simple charity) if all the recipient is going to do is blow the brains out of some poor schlepp that looks just like him?

Blacks used to blanche at the epithet like "shiftless." Well, parts of the city involved in the Watts' riots of 1966 are still literally scorched earth. This also applies to Ferguson. You mean to tell me that in almost five decades black men have been unable to find a broom, a shovel and a dumpster to initiate reconstruction?

Until black lives matter to blacks, the phrase is meaningless.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Until black lives matter to blacks, the phrase is meaningless.


I read this whole thing, and was slowly compiling a response that was on point and succinct.

Then I reached Tourist's phrase above, and it made my efforts redundant.
Well said, sir. Well said indeed.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

We need a bumper sticker:"Until black lives matter to blacks, the phrase is meaningless."

I saw this bumper sticker on a car in a rather poor neighborhood, driven by a large unattractive caucasian woman.
I didn't know what to think...But I believe she lived in the area.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's the deal. Many of not most, want to be ******. They take great pride in it. For evidence consider:

Pants down under their butts showing a full view of their underwear.
Emphasizing they are gangstas with women at their disposal.
Not personally owning a family structure, much less family values.
Breeding and creating a culture heavily dependent on government resources to meet their basic necessities to survive.
Enslaving their very own in every way.
Murdering their own at a rate many times over other races.
Not contributing to society to promote advancement for everyone, much less themselves.
Continually defaulting to the long elapsed excuses of slavery and racism in all areas they personally fail in.
Need more? They proudly refer to themselves and their kind as ..... ******.

Just for the record, I have known quite a few white ****** as well.

I want all to recognize that all lives matter, without anyone believing that a sense of entitlement is the basis for their own individual life being relevant.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, . . . I owe my life that I presently live to two black men: Arthur George Carter, USN, Chief Petty Officer, Electrician's mate., and Henry Staten, Electrician's Mate 2nd Class.

One taught me shipboard electricity and how to be a sailor. The other taught me civilian electricity, and how to survive in a civilian world.

From the reports I've gotten, . . . I'll walk around Heaven's far country with both of them, . . . gladly I might add, . . . and I will forever be grateful that they took this ol' ****** under their collective wings, . . . and made something out of him besides the confused teenager he started out to be.

Black lives do matter, . . . and I just want to copy and paste A Watchman's line that goes like this: 

"I want all to recognize that all lives matter, without anyone believing that a sense of entitlement is the basis for their own individual life being relevant."

That is a profound statement in my opinion. I wholeheartedly agree.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

